# Is there such a thing as a non smart TV



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 50 in plasma,,,,it died

I would like to purchase a 1080P TV

Budget of 2K or more,not really important at this time

Is there a Basic TV not a smart TV,as I have no use for it

So my question is there a 50 inch or more ,,,with a great picture,source input will be only Rogers HD box


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I assume you've looked into repairing your TV before dropping 2K.

A budget of $2000 puts you into high end territory, and pretty much every high end TV is a Smart TV now, so it's not worth trying to avoid them.

At that price point you have a choice between LED vs. OLED, curved screen vs. regular screen, and 4K vs. 1080p.

OLED is the best technology
Curved screen is a matter of personal taste
4K is the future, but most content is still 1080p (the latter is a mature technology and the other is still developing.)


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sent TV to repair shop

They could not repair it,they tried for a month,put lots of parts into it,no luck

Manufacture gave me back money I pay to have it fixed

So maybe buy a not so smart tv


Vizio 55M


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

You don't need $2K+ for a non smart TV.

I believe there are still non smart TVs at the 50 in.+ range, but they are becoming rarer.
More and more TVs these days are coming with some or other "smart" technology built in.

You may end up paying more just to _avoid _a smart TV, rather than buy the TV you want, and simply ignoring the smart features...you don't _have _to use the smart features.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Vizios... also Sony Bravia if you want to spend a bit more. Most basic 1080p sets should be under $1500.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

1980z28 said:


> Sent TV to repair shop
> 
> They could not repair it,they tried for a month,put lots of parts into it,no luck
> 
> ...


I have been using Vizio product for almost a decade. Not a single issue. For the price, a great bang for your buck.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

The closes technology to plasma is OLED ???? for picture quality 

So much choice out there


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> The closes technology to plasma is OLED ???? for picture quality


Correct. Many people say that OLED is even better than plasma. 

Regular LED is not bad at all though. I'd say it's where plasma was 5-10 years ago. But each technology has an unique "look" to them... depends on personal preference.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

if they are so "smart" why don't they have bluetooth built in ?
why don't they have powered hdmi ports for systems-on-a-stick like the intel compute stick ?
they are actually still pretty dumb


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Will have to go and shop with my eyeballs

Using a sony tube widescreen hdmi at the present

Also a large sony projection widescreen hdmi,that thing is as big as a truck and cost as much when new

Great pic on both

Still have to get a new unit


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

You don't have to use any of the smart features.

If your only requirement is a 50" or greater TV, why is your budget 2k? You shouldn't need to spend even half that.

Here is a 60" Sony for $949: http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...l60r510a-black-gloss-kdl60r510b/10341736.aspx


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

So for me there is 

Do not worry about smart TV

Go to retailer and purchase what I like


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

remember to put electrical tape over the microphone and the camera
http://bgr.com/2015/02/11/how-to-stop-samsung-smart-tv-spying-guide/


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've got an old RCA XL-!00 ... it's not very smart .... $30 & it's yours!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am a little excited about the new purchase

Maybe put the dividend from RY towards,,, and up the budget to 5k plus

How smart will the tv be???

Because I can not avoid the smart tv,why not go all out


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> I am a little excited about the new purchase
> 
> Maybe put the dividend from RY towards,,, and up the budget to 5k plus
> 
> ...


I'm confused... you said your budget is 2k (which is well above what is needed for a smart tv), but now you say you can't afford a smart tv?

If you want to watch lots of movies you could get this kind of setup: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55la7bJhd04


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> If you want to watch lots of movies you could get this kind of setup: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55la7bJhd04


I would like to have good pic quality as I got from previous TV

As this does not exits

I am willing to step up to the plate and go all in for a smart TV

So smart TV it is 

Dividend for RY is on 22 oct I can ad this to the budget

Only input will be rogers box no movies from external sources


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

If picture quality is super important to you, you might want to consider a 4K TV. I don't know whether a Rogers box can output 4k (I have never used Rogers) but Netflix has a 4K streaming service.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> If picture quality is super important to you, you might want to consider a 4K TV. I don't know whether a Rogers box can output 4k (I have never used Rogers) but Netflix has a 4K streaming service.


I believe that most upconvert


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you want to go all out, definitely 4K OLED. Here you go http://www.lg.com/ca_en/tvs/lg-65EC9700-oled-tv


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

nathan79 said:


> If you want to go all out, definitely 4K OLED. Here you go http://www.lg.com/ca_en/tvs/lg-65EC9700-oled-tv


I had a LG 950 plasma

Would like to change manufactures


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

For anyone considering a 4K set, it's important to understand just how much benefit to expect.

This article is helpful: http://referencehometheater.com/2013/commentary/4k-calculator/

At most sizes under 50", and at normal viewing distances, there is virtually no benefit to 4K.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

nathan79 said:


> For anyone considering a 4K set, it's important to understand just how much benefit to expect.
> 
> This article is helpful: http://referencehometheater.com/2013/commentary/4k-calculator/
> 
> At most sizes under 50", and at normal viewing distances, there is virtually no benefit to 4K.



I am maybe 15 ft away room is 14 X20 plus I am old with corrective eyewear


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> I am maybe 15 ft away room is 14 X20 plus I am old with corrective eyewear


At 15 feet distance you would need at least 120" screen to see the benefit of 4K over 1080p.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

is projection a better solution ???


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Projection will also be 1080p. You can get 4k if you want, they're just saying that you probably won't notice a difference between that and 1080p in your setup - so why pay extra for 4k? 

I feel sure that any modern LED or OLED will have just as good picture quality as your old plasma.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

You can get 2.5-3 TVs in that budget...go for LED as that will save on the energy costs. 4K is stupidity from what I read everywhere.

I have 720p 50" and I watch in a 22' rec room and I like what I see. Go for 1080p, but even if you get a 720p, its not so bad.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

amitdi said:


> 4K is stupidity from what I read everywhere.


It's kind of like the mega-pixel war in digital cameras -- people assume higher is always better... just because. But in reality, the physical size of the sensor and its technology are both more important than number of pixels.

When it comes to TVs it's colour, contrast ratio and black levels that are way more important than resolution.

4K is best for very large screens, and/or people who sit very close to their screen. People who use large computer monitors (24" and up) benefit the most from 4K. Not only because they sit close but because they get more screen space for applications.


----------



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

I would go for the largest screen 1080p tv you can get with this budget.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Picked up one 55 inch smart TV under 2k

Wow,great pic and very light,wirless

Sure is a lot of apps on there

Will spent time this weekend to learn

Thankyou


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I will start this by saying we are not into watching sports at all. If you are used to watching cable delivered sports than cutting that out is a huge step.

We live in southern ontario,and probably pull in more free to air 1080p HD signals with our rooftop antenna than anywhere else in the world. 

Sony Bravia is our plain jane HD tv. It has a good over the air tuner built in.

When that does not cut it we turn on the Apple TV box that we use as our interface to Netflix.


----------

